# Drywall issues after foundation repair - DIY



## LDuran (Mar 4, 2019)

Years ago, I had 15 Stabil-Loc piers installed around my home. I was seeing sticking doors, cracks in drywall, and cracks in floor tile. After the piers were installed, I tried to repair the drywall cracks myself. I am the first to tell you that I don’t know what I am doing, but I tried using Youtube as my guide. After each repair, weeks would go by, maybe even months, but the cracks always return. This time, instead of pulling away and leaving a void, the cracks are pushing together and forming a ridge. I have probably gone through this process 4-5 times now. I have finally thrown in the town and have decided to hire a professional to repair the cracks. How can I tell if the issue is with the way I attempted the repair or if my home is still moving? I don’t want to pay someone to fix the cracks and then they come back. Has anyone ever seen something like this? Any suggestions are kindly appreciated.


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting on Drywall.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

DrywallTalk.com is designed for professional drywall contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the drywall industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

